# paint prep for cabinets



## newpainterPNW (Oct 31, 2017)

about to tackle our kitchen cabinets and wondering whats the best prep solutions to use before primer?


----------



## Gymschu (Mar 11, 2011)

Are you an actual painter or a homeowner looking for advice? This site tends to frown on homeowner questions.........there is a DIY site at www.diychatroom.com where you could ask this question.....


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Gymschu said:


> Are you an actual painter or a homeowner looking for advice? This site tends to frown on homeowner questions.........there is a DIY site at www.diychatroom.com where you could ask this question.....


What he said. Thanks for that Gymschu.

That being said, this thread will now be closed. Thanks for understanding.


----------

